# Andis vs Oster blade fit issues



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, all. I am a novice groomer with an Andis AGC super 2-speed. I've been grooming Molly with some success, using an Andis 5FC on her body. It works great but gets quite hot. In order to have an extra, so I could alternate blades, I bought an Oster Cryogenx 5F blade. For some reason, it won't fit my Andis clippers, even though I think it's supposed to. Am I incorrect about that? I'm going to try to post a couple of photos of the blades. In both photos the Andis is on the left, and the Oster is on the right. To me it looks like the flat piece that allows the blade to lock onto the clippers is just a hair thicker on the Oster one, preventing that final "click" that secures the blade. Am I just out of luck with this, or is there a solution I'm not seeing? Should I force it to snap on? Thanks for any advice, you gurus of grooming!

It looks like I can only attach 1 photo, so this one shows the bottom blade edges, with the slightly thicker flat piece on the Oster (on the right)... :dazed:


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a 2-speed wahl and an A5 Oster. I can put the blades on either clipper. Over time I have accummulated an assortment of Andis, Wahl and Oster blades. They are supposed to be interchangeable but when my Andis clippers broke I switched to Walh and then Oster. Oster seems the best in accepting other brands.

Only you can decide if you should try to force it. Remember the clippers should be running when inserting the blade.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, they should fit. But there is always the chance that you got one that wasn't made correctly?


----------

